# Workarounds for Things You Wouldn't Want to Live Without



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

One of the things I prep for is an extended grid down scenario. While I'm prepared to live without the 'net, my computer and other electronic gadgets, there are some luxuries I'd really rather have if possible. I thought it might be fun for each of us to talk about the things we wouldn't want to live without and come up with workarounds that would keep us going after the crash.

My #1 luxury I would hate to go without is coffee. I already use a French press, so I need a way to store beans, grind them and heat the water. To that end, I picked up a vintage manual coffee grinder (works like a charm!), stored whole roasted beans in glass with O2 absorbers and am going to buy a Kelly Kettle for boiling the water.

Another thing I'd really miss is my electric razor. All that nuisance hair you know... So, what are my choices? Battery operated? Mine is currently rechargeable. Could I get a hand crank charger that would charge something like that?

Your turn. What would you like to keep that wouldn't be so easy to have in a grid down scenario?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Generator


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok I live S. Texas so A/C and refrigeration. Im working towards Geo Thermal AC and wind generation and a back up steam generator


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Air conditioning it just takes to much energy to run to be practical when the power is down. Everything else I can power with a 60 watt folding solar panel and lithium power pack that I can take anywhere and set up in a minute or two. I love coffee but I believe that I could get used to drinking some type of tea like sarsaparilla that grows locally in the woods and was very popular in the 1800's actually still is but it's called root bear now.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Gunner's Mate, my friend, you need to be worried about water!

My biggest concern, after water, seems to be communication for security purposes. Past that, I'd have to say the summer heat in Texas.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So to those of you in the south, is it possible just to acclimate? We get in the high 90s and low 100s here in the summer, but don't use an AC. It typically gets to the high 80s in the kitchen, but we get used to it. The only exception is a small fan in the bedroom at night. Ours is also a dry heat, which helps. I know it gets hotter there, but people used to live there before AC so what would it take to get used to doing without?

I'd love to get solar here but it wouldn't work at all in the winter. I suppose solar all summer is better than none at all.

RfQ, close range communication? Could you power a charger for handhelds off a solar panel?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Solar is an option, but I also wandered across plans for a bicycle powered generator that is pretty straight forward. As for heat, we run pretty high humidity, so while acclimation is doable it's gonna be very gradual and painful.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

indie said:


> So to those of you in the south, is it possible just to acclimate? We get in the high 90s and low 100s here in the summer, but don't use an AC. It typically gets to the high 80s in the kitchen, but we get used to it. The only exception is a small fan in the bedroom at night. Ours is also a dry heat, which helps. I know it gets hotter there, but people used to live there before AC so what would it take to get used to doing without?


It's funny, a lot of people I know will crank the AC in the summer until their house is around 60-65 degrees. But if it drops below 80 in the winter, they complain that it's cold.

I vote for acclimate.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I have 2 wells an electric and wind and 25,000 gal cistern and rain water catch system got the water covered including distillation and purification


Rigged for Quiet said:


> Gunner's Mate, my friend, you need to be worried about water!
> 
> My biggest concern, after water, seems to be communication for security purposes. Past that, I'd have to say the summer heat in Texas.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We heat with wood so it's _always_ 80 in my kitchen in both summer and winter. No matter when it is, we're hot!

So, really, back to my hairy armpits. Would a hand crank generator recharge an item like an electric razor? I'm wondering if I should find a disposable battery operated one and just stock way up on batteries. I'd like to avoid a generator because of the cost and because I don't think I'd be able to stock enough fuel for it so I'd rather learn to live without power in general. I have stocked up on extra disposable razors, but since we're talking about things we'd like to have versus need, I'd like to figure out how to keep the electric one running.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> So to those of you in the south, is it possible just to acclimate? We get in the high 90s and low 100s here in the summer, but don't use an AC. It typically gets to the high 80s in the kitchen, but we get used to it. The only exception is a small fan in the bedroom at night. Ours is also a dry heat, which helps. I know it gets hotter there, but people used to live there before AC so what would it take to get used to doing without?
> 
> I'd love to get solar here but it wouldn't work at all in the winter. I suppose solar all summer is better than none at all.
> 
> RfQ, close range communication? Could you power a charger for handhelds off a solar panel?


1. You need to understand that Texas has 2 seasons, summer and almost summer. Try multiple 100+ days with no AC. Not pleasant I can tell you. People do die here from that too.

2. As a ham, I have 4 deep cycle batteries that will run my gear. Once my power supply bit the big one. I ran a 2m/440 radio on med power, talked as normal and a month later I was still on the same battery when I got my new power supply.

ETA: When your razor goes belly up, have you considered acclimation?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

straight razor should do the trick no batts required. I remember the 1st time I got a shave with straight razor i looked like I had been to plastic surgeon little old Puerto Rican guy with not so steady hands


indie said:


> We heat with wood so it's _always_ 80 in my kitchen in both summer and winter. No matter when it is, we're hot!
> 
> So, really, back to my hairy armpits. Would a hand crank generator recharge an item like an electric razor? I'm wondering if I should find a disposable battery operated one and just stock way up on batteries. I'd like to avoid a generator because of the cost and because I don't think I'd be able to stock enough fuel for it so I'd rather learn to live without power in general. I have stocked up on extra disposable razors, but since we're talking about things we'd like to have versus need, I'd like to figure out how to keep the electric one running.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

look on amazon there are little solar panel packs that fit into back packs that will charge something like that... As for a hand crank generator that you have asked about several times... Yes you can and it will work well... others take a work out bike and connect it in a fashion that turns it not only into a work out machine but you have a wheat grinder if set up correctly and or a charging station.. Generally you let the kids run it as they seem to be full of energy lol...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> 1. You need to understand that Texas has 2 seasons, summer and almost summer. Try multiple 100+ days with no AC. Not pleasant I can tell you. People do die here from that too.
> 
> ETA: When your razor goes belly up, have you considered acclimation?


I'm not saying it would be fun, just posing it as an option and not one I would envy. Air conditioning is relatively new (1902 according to WP), while the Europeans settled in Texas in the 1600s (also according to WP); the Spaniards and natives much earlier. The point is, it can be done. I've lived in Vegas, which is pretty warm in the summer, so I can well imagine how difficult it would be. It just seems that working to be acclimated, be it by setting the thermostat higher or gradually getting rid of the AC might make the transition easier if ever there was a total grid down situation.

On to my own acclimation: :lol: I imagine it would bother me a whole lot less than the people around me. In fact, that's a great time to set some new societal norms. Brilliant! When TSHTF, I make a motion than men, rather than women, should shave their pits and legs. Bring it, apocalypse! 



BetrayedAmerican said:


> look on amazon there are little solar panel packs that fit into back packs that will charge something like that... As for a hand crank generator that you have asked about several times... Yes you can and it will work well... others take a work out bike and connect it in a fashion that turns it not only into a work out machine but you have a wheat grinder if set up correctly and or a charging station.. Generally you let the kids run it as they seem to be full of energy lol...


Thanks, BA! I just wasn't sure a panel would work for a slow charging item. We're already planning on the bike powered grain mill, so I'll look into expanding that concept.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> I'm not saying it would be fun, just posing it as an option and not one I would envy. Air conditioning is relatively new (1902 according to WP), while the Europeans settled in Texas in the 1600s (also according to WP); the Spaniards and natives much earlier. The point is, it can be done. I've lived in Vegas, which is pretty warm in the summer, so I can well imagine how difficult it would be. It just seems that working to be acclimated, be it by setting the thermostat higher or gradually getting rid of the AC might make the transition easier if ever there was a total grid down situation.


Don't get me wrong, I have worked in that weather. But now that we are members of the OFC (that's old farts club for you youngins) it will be a whole lot harder.



indie said:


> On to my own acclimation: :lol: I imagine it would bother me a whole lot less than the people around me. In fact, that's a great time to set some new societal norms. Brilliant! When TSHTF, I make a motion than men, rather than women, should shave their pits and legs. Bring it, apocalypse!


You really don't want to see me with bare legs, that would even scare off the bad guys. My legs haven't seen the sun in over 10 yrs.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Indie im catching hell on the ( your campaign Forum) need your support


indie said:


> We heat with wood so it's _always_ 80 in my kitchen in both summer and winter. No matter when it is, we're hot!
> 
> So, really, back to my hairy armpits. Would a hand crank generator recharge an item like an electric razor? I'm wondering if I should find a disposable battery operated one and just stock way up on batteries. I'd like to avoid a generator because of the cost and because I don't think I'd be able to stock enough fuel for it so I'd rather learn to live without power in general. I have stocked up on extra disposable razors, but since we're talking about things we'd like to have versus need, I'd like to figure out how to keep the electric one running.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

For hairy legs?! Blasphemy! Be right over.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Find out what voltage and amperage your charger puts out and you can put together a charger for it. Solar - bicycle with alternator or wind - or a combination of the best ones for your area and needs.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

There are several simple ways to cool your house without using much power, if any.

My favorite is a solar siphon, which is like a tall skinny box you put on your roof. One side of the box is glass, so the air heats up and rises, then vents out the top. The bottom is vented to the ceiling of the room you want to cool. As the sun heats the air in the box, it sucks out the hottest air in the room automatically and with no energy used. You then cut a vent in the floor on the shady side of the house or to the basement if you have one and as the hot air is sucked out, it draws cooler air in and creates a little air movement.

The neat thing about a solar siphon is that, the sunnier it is, the faster it draws, so the whole thing is self-regulating. With no moving parts and no energy consumption, it's kind of surprising these aren't used a lot more than they are.

If you live in a low humidity area, the swamp cooler is another good option. They don't use much electricity, and work pretty well.

You can also bury a ground loop and run a fluid through the loop and then through a liquid/air heat exchanger. Systems like this only use enough electricity to run a small pump and a fan, which doesn't take a lot.

Sorry for hijacking the thread, I'll shut up now.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Living in Florida, refrigeration & ice. Work around is solar system that operates a 5cuft chest freezer so can make plenty of ice & use a large cooler for a frig.

I have a deep well & when loosing electric will loose the water from the well. Have a generator that will power the pump but fuel will only go so far. Work around is a rain collection & storage system with some good ceramic filters.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hot is good


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The solar siphon works remarkably well, especially if you draw cool air in from a geo grid that is 10 feet underground. That brings 55F air into your home to cool it.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Indie this is a very good question. I thought about it for a long time and talked to others in my family about it too. I could not honestly think of any thing. As long as we have enough food, water, shelter and a way to cook and heat what else do we need? I too love my coffee, especially on cold mornings like this but it is just a comfort thing for me that I have lived without many times before. Not much into the junk foods since we stopped buying those years ago trying to live as much as possible with only what is grown in the yard so wont miss that. 
Sorry don't feel your pain about shaving, stopped shaving years ago since I don't grow much hair anyway. personal products are a luxury that I would never miss but do include lotions creams and soaps as necessaties since skin health and being clean are important. 

I think what I will miss are things that can not be purchased. Other people, since we will have to somewhat or possibly totally isolate ourselves from others for protection. 
Also time.....to do all the things required to keep ourselves alive will take lots of time. we will be spending more time that we can imagine just trying to make it without all of our luxuries like electricity, running water and so on.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

> It's funny, a lot of people I know will crank the AC in the summer until their house is around 60-65 degrees. But if it drops below 80 in the winter, they complain that it's cold.
> 
> So, really, back to my hairy armpits. Would a hand crank generator recharge an item like an electric razor? I'm wondering if I should find a disposable battery operated one and just stock way up on batteries. I'd like to avoid a generator because of the cost and because I don't think I'd be able to stock enough fuel for it so I'd rather learn to live without power in general. I have stocked up on extra disposable razors, but since we're talking about things we'd like to have versus need, I'd like to figure out how to keep the electric one running.


Dan, in the summer, the heat is wet, in the winter, the cold is dry so heat is worse, cold is worse. 
Indie, my son (in service) had a wind up shaver similar to a Norelco. He thought it was great. How about "sugaring" instead of waxing?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That cup of coffee will become one of the luxury items for the times where it is quiet and you want a reminder of normalcy. Coffee and a fudge brownie or a hot bath to soak in. 
Things like that will become part of our "down time" that reminds us of what the real world is like.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A hand crank would work, (labor intensive) you'd probably have arms like Arnold after a year of cranking, For long term electricity solar, hydro or wind are some options worth looking into. Rigging an alternator to a stationary bicycle is also an option. Still a lot of work (labor intensive) for the energy produced. 

As for coffee the work around for that is buy the beans raw they will store a lot longer that way and roast them as you need them. Which after a bit of research and sampling instant coffee of one variety or another is one of the things my to do list.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Living in Florida, refrigeration & ice. Work around is solar system that operates a 5cuft chest freezer so can make plenty of ice & use a large cooler for a frig.
> 
> I have a deep well & when loosing electric will loose the water from the well. Have a generator that will power the pump but fuel will only go so far. Work around is a rain collection & storage system with some good ceramic filters.


The Simple Pump is designed to work in deep wells and can be plumbed into your plumbing system so you can push water through your house piping, outer faucets, etc. Might be something to look into. Cost is a bit over $1k. That's the one I wanted to get but it's overkill for our very shallow well.



tirednurse said:


> Indie this is a very good question. I thought about it for a long time and talked to others in my family about it too. I could not honestly think of any thing. As long as we have enough food, water, shelter and a way to cook and heat what else do we need? I too love my coffee, especially on cold mornings like this but it is just a comfort thing for me that I have lived without many times before. Not much into the junk foods since we stopped buying those years ago trying to live as much as possible with only what is grown in the yard so wont miss that.
> Sorry don't feel your pain about shaving, stopped shaving years ago since I don't grow much hair anyway. personal products are a luxury that I would never miss but do include lotions creams and soaps as necessaties since skin health and being clean are important.
> 
> I think what I will miss are things that can not be purchased. Other people, since we will have to somewhat or possibly totally isolate ourselves from others for protection.
> Also time.....to do all the things required to keep ourselves alive will take lots of time. we will be spending more time that we can imagine just trying to make it without all of our luxuries like electricity, running water and so on.


Overall, we must accept that our way of life will be drastically different and less luxurious. There are just some small things it would be nice to keep. It really is amazing how far technology has brought us. We were, as a society, in much better shape but when you look at something even so simple as laundry and the fact that it was an all day, hands on project, it really hammers home the need to prep, learn skills and do what we can to mitigate the losses.


----------



## WildernessGuy24:13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Clean water. #1 thing you cannot go without. Electronics are only good for bashing someone in the head when they try to steal your water jugs.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

indie said:


> Overall, we must accept that our way of life will be drastically different and less luxurious.


Less luxurious maybe, but how much more fulfilling? I daydream about how nice it would be to get up in the morning, work all day, and go back to bed at night... I mean, I already do that, but in my daydream I work all day directly towards things that support me and my family. Not just for a paycheck doing some repetitious bs job, but growing things, taking care of animals which produce food and become food eventually, fixing up the property, helping my neighbors do the same thing... some lucky fools still get to do that, on a ranch or other homestead. I can't, I'm too chickenshit to lose my paycheck due to my bills, and I don't even have enough money to get the property in the first place.

If it ever hits the fan, I'm taking over a deserted farm somewhere.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fulfilling, plus you'll have no time to think about what you don't have. Satisfying all around.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

indie said:


> My #1 luxury I would hate to go without is coffee. I already use a French press, so I need a way to store beans, grind them and heat the water. To that end, I picked up a vintage manual coffee grinder (works like a charm!), stored whole roasted beans in glass with O2 absorbers and am going to buy a Kelly Kettle for boiling the water.


Indie -

There is absolutely no excuse for going through the Apocalypse decaffeinated. Coffee is about the easiest item there is to prep. Just buy green beans and roast them yourself. They are easy as hell to roast in a black cast-iron frying pan. Green beans basically keep forever without any special repackaging. - We order them in 25 and 50 pound burlap bags. We just leave them in the burlap and DO NOT store them in an airtight bucket or anything. Plus fresh roasted coffee is at least 10 times than better than any Starbucks or Peete's coffee.

It is also one of those preps that has the added benefit of improving your life now, even if SHTF does not happen. It tastes better than anything you can buy in a store. It is cheaper than any other coffee you can buy in a store (other than the really crappy stuff: Folger's, Maxwell House, etc).

Mrs Inor and I especially like the Espresso Blend from these guys:

http://greencoffees.coffeebeandirect.com/unroasted-offerings/espresso/unroasted-french-italian-espresso-blend.html

But we also have about 75 pounds of the straight Colombian Supremo from them as well. They have the added benefit of free shipping on orders of 25 pounds or more!

If the world is ending, I want to make sure that I am awake for it. So there is NO way I will not have plenty of coffee on hand.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> Indie -
> 
> There is absolutely no excuse for going through the Apocalypse decaffeinated. Coffee is about the easiest item there is to prep. Just buy green beans and roast them yourself. They are easy as hell to roast in a black cast-iron frying pan. Green beans basically keep forever without any special repackaging. - We order them in 25 and 50 pound burlap bags. We just leave them in the burlap and DO NOT store them in an airtight bucket or anything. Plus fresh roasted coffee is at least 10 times than better than any Starbucks or Peete's coffee.
> 
> ...


Damn you Inor, I was going to save up my flame for the pussies that can't take the heat for later but I totally agree, get green coffee and I get mine from greencoffees.com. Its a great place, the price isn't a lot different from Costco but 1. its fun to roast, and 2. its several times better than Costco for taste.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Haha
Damn I thought I had another page go through before it ended.

Ok pansy assed climate pansies 

1. you can get used to almost any climate by "acclimating" to where you live.

If you live in 100+ degrees then just get used to sweating through all your clothes and being wet most of the time, ever wondered why the arab's wear towels on their heads in the desert???

Because they acclimate and why not have a really good sweat band over your eyes...

On the other side of the coin since I've spend a good deal of time in 115 degrees and have some experience.

Ever wonder why the Eskimos (sorry native north north americans for you PC types) can live in sub zero weather in a ice house for half of the year?

.......

Yes the obvious answer is because they acclimate to their environment.

I live in west central Montana, it is a reasonably temperate climate for my state. I keep my daytime temperature at 55 degrees, and 7 hours a day we bump it up to 61 degrees (force air natural gas).

My budget billing this YEAR just increased to $54 a month, that includes hot water heating, my stove, and my forced air furnace (it was $49 a few months ago, not sure why it changed)

Anyway My electricity is about $500 per year plus my $620 per year gas heating bill and my home is 2600 square feet.

For this obvious savings in heating we put on sweats, have a comfy blanket on every chair and selectively heat small rooms when they are IN use.

The upside to freezing your ass off at 55 degrees is that we are both considered "skinny" as we burn a lot of calories fighting off the shivers during the winter time.

Summer here is pretty easy, so I run my pathetically small 1 room AC off my solar system to keep the top floor at 76 degrees which after acclimation is reasonably comfortable.

Spoiled Americans should learn to adapt NOW so the coming collapse won't stress out their system.

IMO


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup.. Acclimate to the summers of about 3 months of hot weather but only about a month of really hot weather. After that, like today, it's shorts and a tshirt the rest of the winter. 

For me it would be coffee too but I have that taken care of. Books would be another. I rely heavily on my iPad and Ebooks. But I'm sure I'd find plenty to keep me occupied.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I heard it was hard to roast them right. Sounds like it's time to get some and try my hand at it. I get organic French roast now and keep most of it in the freezer. Smells so good when I open the door that I just want to climb in and eat the beans!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Yup.. Acclimate to the summers of about 3 months of hot weather but only about a month of really hot weather. After that, like today, it's shorts and a tshirt the rest of the winter.
> 
> For me it would be coffee too but I have that taken care of. Books would be another. I rely heavily on my iPad and Ebooks. But I'm sure I'd find plenty to keep me occupied.


Shorts weather - I'm jealous! It's in the teens here right now. Books are a big one for me, so I have gone back to amassing print books. I'm making a reading nook in my living room with bookshelves and a comfy chair and I plan to fill up every bit of space in those shelves. I figure eventually the Kindle would stop recharging so I want to have as many print books as I can get too.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

I would also need books. Funny thing is I never read, unless I'm removed from my normal environment. If me an the wife go on a cruise for example I do a lot of early morning and evening reading When we are at sea or after we have had a our fun for the day. Otherwise I'm at home and sitting on my PC going through the forums or playing video games.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Yup.. Acclimate to the summers of about 3 months of hot weather but only about a month of really hot weather. After that, like today, it's shorts and a tshirt the rest of the winter.
> 
> For me it would be coffee too but I have that taken care of. Books would be another. I rely heavily on my iPad and Ebooks. But I'm sure I'd find plenty to keep me occupied.


Same around here. Next few days of rain hopefully and then its back to shorts weather.

There's not much I can see missing after SHTF.

Don't use AC in the summer, just fans. Might get swamp coolers next year so that they can be used with solar if I get solar.

Don't use much of the heater in winter. First winter here, no furnace. Second year, furnace was fixed, and it was nice. This year, cutting back to save money, so sleeping bags and heavy coats. Space heater for showers. I guess I'd miss a warm bathroom in winter when I got out of the bathtub/shower.

I'd miss showers. I'd have to go to taking baths. That's ok. It's better then nothing.

Those are my work arounds. Instead of showers, I'd take baths. I guess I'd take them in the daytime. Like I shower now, to avoid needing lights. I have some razors put away. I keep most of my old ones. A dull razor is better ten no razor. Sometimes. But I do have new razors too 

I plan on making my own soap next year. I say next year because the plants I bought for fragrance won't be ready until next year. Although I do have a year supply of lever 2000 lol. And a yucca tree that can be used as soap. So that's my substitute for soap.

I have lemons, oranges, and limes to make drinks for when water gets sparse. Sub a glass of OJ for water. Make the water stretch just that much more. Same with limeade. Or lemonade.

But I think I'll be alright wshtf. I'm content anyways. Heck, I've been up since 6:30 am laying in bed listening to the raindrops on the roof. I did get up to check the water levels in the totes and barrels. 50 gallons in the one tote. Valve closed because dogs love to chew. Don't want both valves open, then have dogs chew and lose both totes of water. Drums haven't changed much. I think the activated carbon in the hose is slowing flow too much. I might remove it to speed up flow. Hmm


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

indie said:


> I heard it was hard to roast them right. Sounds like it's time to get some and try my hand at it. I get organic French roast now and keep most of it in the freezer. Smells so good when I open the door that I just want to climb in and eat the beans!


Not at all hard to roast them right. We just put a Lodgeware frying pan on the stove with an oven thermometer in it. We heat it empty until it reaches 200 degrees. Then pour in 1-2 cups of green beans. (It is better to go closer to 1 cup as they tend to expand about 300% when roasting.) Use a bakers whisk and stir constantly to keep them moving. Also make sure you have the vent fan on as they give off quite a bit of smoke near the end. Keep stirring them until they start to weep oil and the oil starts to caramelize on the outside of the beans. (You basically cook them until they are about a half shade lighter than what you want for your finished beans.) Then pour them into a colander and put another colander upside down over the top. Then shake them vigorously over the sink. A LOT of chafe will come out and it is pretty messy, so make sure you are over the sink. Shake them until they are almost room temperature, then pour them out onto a flat cookie tray to finish cooling. It is best to let them sit for about 12 hours before grinding, but we have ground them and brewed after only sitting 15 minutes. Still, they taste better after they have sat for a spell. They are best if used within 3-5 days.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn, now you got me looking into roasting beans.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Addition to what Inor wrote - don't wash out the cast iron pan, just wipe it out with a paper towel. Don't use it for anything but the coffee and it will start getting a wonderful "coffee" finish to it. The oils from the beans keep it seasoned and it smells good.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

50 gallons in the one tote. Valve closed because dogs love to chew. Don't want both valves open, then have dogs chew and lose both totes of water. Drums haven't changed much. I think the activated carbon in the hose is slowing flow too much. I might remove it to speed up flow. Hmm 



Kevin, there are some sprays out there, that are plant based, to keep dogs from chewing on things.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> 50 gallons in the one tote. Valve closed because dogs love to chew. Don't want both valves open, then have dogs chew and lose both totes of water. Drums haven't changed much. I think the activated carbon in the hose is slowing flow too much. I might remove it to speed up flow. Hmm
> 
> Kevin, there are some sprays out there, that are plant based, to keep dogs from chewing on things.


?????


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry INOR, should of been more specific, Kevin mentioned his dogs chewing on things, and was worried that they may destroy a valve, and therefore loose his water cache.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Sorry INOR, should of been more specific, Kevin mentioned his dogs chewing on things, and was worried that they may destroy a valve, and therefore loose his water cache.


Sorry, you and I must have been posting at the same time, because I did not see your post when I sent reply.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks. I'll look into the spray. 

But my pups are super pups. The youngest EATS ghost peppers off the bush. I hope it's a smell thing and not a taste thing lol


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

That sounds simple enough. Thanks for the info!



Inor said:


> Not at all hard to roast them right. We just put a Lodgeware frying pan on the stove with an oven thermometer in it. We heat it empty until it reaches 200 degrees. Then pour in 1-2 cups of green beans. (It is better to go closer to 1 cup as they tend to expand about 300% when roasting.) Use a bakers whisk and stir constantly to keep them moving. Also make sure you have the vent fan on as they give off quite a bit of smoke near the end. Keep stirring them until they start to weep oil and the oil starts to caramelize on the outside of the beans. (You basically cook them until they are about a half shade lighter than what you want for your finished beans.) Then pour them into a colander and put another colander upside down over the top. Then shake them vigorously over the sink. A LOT of chafe will come out and it is pretty messy, so make sure you are over the sink. Shake them until they are almost room temperature, then pour them out onto a flat cookie tray to finish cooling. It is best to let them sit for about 12 hours before grinding, but we have ground them and brewed after only sitting 15 minutes. Still, they taste better after they have sat for a spell. They are best if used within 3-5 days.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

My biggest thing would be Electric...Even for the little things like light at night or communications ..I am taking step to remedy for this problem checking into windmill system and Solar generators in the planning stage at the moment..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Indie, Use your electric razor till it dies, then drag out the super sized bag of disposal razors and continue on.
Folks shaved with razors for a long time before electrics came along.
Besides they make good barter items.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Heck...I bought an old school safety razor. I can pick up dozens of blades for what one 4-pack of "modern multi-blade razor refills" costs... and going old-school (using a badger brush, shave soap, and the safety razor) I get a MUCH closer shave!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have an old style razor...nerve wracking. I probably better just stock up on more disposables. I did look into the hand crank razors but can't seem to find anyone actually selling one, so I'll keep an eye out. It's probably more efficient to get a hand crank generator and charge more than just one item. Honestly, if it came to that, I'd have better things to do than worry about hair, especially since the odds are high I'll be going it alone. The kids sure don't care about hair!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Wallimiyama said:


> Heck...I bought an old school safety razor. I can pick up dozens of blades for what one 4-pack of "modern multi-blade razor refills" costs... and going old-school (using a badger brush, shave soap, and the safety razor) I get a MUCH closer shave!


I have two of those. One is aluminum(?) and the other had an ivory handle.

The ones where you twist the top, and the blade area opens. Gonna have to try those now 

I figured they didn't sell the refills anymore. The double edge, hole in the middle.

Thanks. Now I gotta go look haha


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Unlike armpit hair on girls, facial hair on guys is nice. So you all have my blessing to go without when TSHTF. Plus, you'll need it to keep warm in the winter!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

kevincali said:


> I have two of those. One is aluminum(?) and the other had an ivory handle.
> 
> The ones where you twist the top, and the blade area opens. Gonna have to try those now
> 
> ...


I was mistaken. Only the aluminum one is the one that opens up. The ivory/porcelain handled one has refills that slide off.

Funny how memories get forgotten lol


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

kevincali said:


> I have two of those. One is aluminum(?) and the other had an ivory handle.
> 
> The ones where you twist the top, and the blade area opens. Gonna have to try those now
> 
> ...


Shaving Supplies - Shaving Accessories | Classic Shaving

I was amazed at how different the experience was...disposable or electric vs. old school...give me the old school any day!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I use a Gillette twin blade that is old, but can still buy blades.
Would like to find another for a spare.
I have had a beard for a looonng time.


----------

